# Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead?



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Promethea said:


>


Thanks for posting that Promethea
Substitute tofu for the bacon and almond milk for the cow's milk, and that is going to be the visual for the next time someone asks me if it's expensive to be a vegan. @telepariah is right, though ... needs more veggies (and maybe a piece of fruit for dessert)


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Good thread topic King! @telepariah.....350 g of vegetables..that sounds interesting and may be the buy in for me to incorporate more veggies into my diet. I used to be very disciplined about getting my veggies in. I need to get back on track. Is that purely veggies or fruit and veggies?


----------



## Froggie (Jul 4, 2012)

moderation in everything is the best way. Stop thinking about calories your body ususally knows what it needs. E.g. if your body wants water then your thirst comes on. If your lonely then talk to someone. Either way stop over thinking it.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

@n2freedom, that's only vegetables. No fruit, no starches. We have not reached that level yet and have been weighing our vegetables for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

telepariah said:


> @_n2freedom_, that's only vegetables. No fruit, no starches. We have not reached that level yet and have been weighing our vegetables for a couple of weeks now.


I bet...that's a lot of veggies. Thanks for responding. Still brings a different spin for eating veggies... I like the concept.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I just got done watching Fat,sick, nearly dead. I have thought of trying the juice fast to see if I can get past the 239 lb barrier I seem to not be able to get past. But being a picky eater and living with family would make that very difficult. 

I can live without dairy(ice cream being the major exception and problem) but never eating meat is ridiculous. Granted people say I am not much of a meat eater since I am not too big on steaks(I like steak but not all the time), don't like ribs, don't like bacon at all, I eat my turkey with ketchup because I don't like gravy, and I don't like bbq or any other sauces. Sweets and soda are probably is the two biggest contributors to my weight problem.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I can live without dairy(ice cream being the major exception and problem) but never eating meat is ridiculous. Granted people say I am not much of a meat eater since I am not too big on steaks(I like steak but not all the time), don't like ribs, don't like bacon at all, I eat my turkey with ketchup because I don't like gravy, and I don't like bbq or any other sauces. Sweets and soda are probably is the two biggest contributors to my weight problem.


You can switch to sorbet, or maybe rice or soy milk ice cream? I think they taste great, but I'm not a big fan of dairy anyway. 

Soda...diet or regular?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> You can switch to sorbet, or maybe rice or soy milk ice cream? I think they taste great, but I'm not a big fan of dairy anyway.
> 
> Soda...diet or regular?


I can drink either. Much prefer regular since I often feel sick during and after drinking diet. I managed to quit drinking a while ago but work started to get really stressful and depression came back so I started drinking again and in extreme excess at first(about 2 liters a day about). 

sorbet brings back some childhood memories. Now I am hungry for sorbet. lol


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I can drink either. Much prefer regular since I often feel sick during and after drinking diet. I managed to quit drinking a while ago but work started to get really stressful and depression came back so I started drinking again and in extreme excess at first(about 2 liters a day about).
> 
> sorbet brings back some childhood memories. Now I am hungry for sorbet. lol


I'd say gradually wean yourself off of soda. If it effects you THAT much.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Great documentaries but not everyone gets the same benefits from a vegan diet. I started doing the GenoType diet and it's the only diet that has healed my gut which was causing a ton of other problems. What I like about it is it's not a one size fits all diet. Certain people benefit greatly from eating high quality meat. I'm not one of them (I do well on a vegan diet) because I don't produce much stomach acid but someone like my husband does well from eating meat (he feels energized after eating it, I feel sluggish). Not everyone has the same genes.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I haven't seen them, but I have developed a diet that works best for me to lose weight healthily and get in shape. 

When I crave for a snack, instead of grabbing something high in what humans naturally crave (fat, sugar, and salt), I go for the fruits and veggies or I just drink a lot of tea or water, and I have gotten to the point where junk food is unappetizing to me because of how sick I get from eating it now. I eat meat three times a week, with my main protein source being beans and nuts, and I treat myself to my guilty pleasures (chocolate and/or ice cream) on Saturday. Portions are my kryptonite, which is what I understood about myself, so I focused mostly on using small plates for kids to portion everything correctly. It works amazingly!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's some other things to train yourself to do. 

When you get up in the morning, drink a glass of water before you do anything else. 

Chew each bite of food 30 times before you swallow it. It slows down your eating and makes it easier to digest your food. 

Drink water before you are thirsty.

If you must drink something other than water, rooiboos tea is delicious without sweeteners and is very high in antioxidants.

If, at the end of a meal, you still feel hungry, drink a glass of water and wait 30 minutes to see if you are still hungry. Once the food has settled into your stomach, you won't be as hungry as you thought you were.

Instead of grabbing a mid-afternoon snack, drink a glass of water, go outside, and take a walk.

Do not give yourself snacks as a reward for anything.
Did I mention drinking water in there anywhere? :wink:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

telepariah said:


> Here's some other things to train yourself to do.
> 
> When you get up in the morning, drink a glass of water before you do anything else.
> 
> ...


Sometimes thirst can be mistaken for hunger. We have a hunger for water.... and food, sleep, sex and love..


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

telepariah said:


> Here's some other things to train yourself to do.
> 
> When you get up in the morning, drink a glass of water before you do anything else.
> 
> ...


What if drinking a lot of water makes you feel sick and vomit? I have this problem, probably cause I have to force myself to drink water because I don't like the taste(I know it is not suppose to have a taste, but to me it does). With the exception of after a workout. I can drink water very easily after a work out.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Try adding lemon or lime to your water. It not only tastes good, it is very cleansing.

Also, it's better to not drink 30 min. before and after you eat because it can interfere with digestion by diluting stomach acid.


----------

